# Fish are Dying!!!



## littleleeso (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi

I have had a tropical aquarium since christmas (a took it over from a friend who no longer wanted it) and everything seemed fine until this week.....

I have had 8 fish die in the space of 3 days. Rosie Barbs, TIger Barbs, Green Barbs. I checked the chemical levels and did a water change and now I have a mollie who is just resting on the bottom of the tank and not doing much apart from when I feed them.

Does it mean this wee one is going to die aswell....why are my fish all dying !!!!?????????

thank you


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

any physical signs?


----------



## littleleeso (Aug 12, 2009)

The mollie is lying face down bum up as if he is burying into the stones!! the rst seem okay altho they are swimming near the top, they dont normally.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

tank readings and temp?


----------



## littleleeso (Aug 12, 2009)

Temp is 24c. NO3 between 50-75. NO2 between 1-5. GH between 4-8od. KH 0od. pH is below 6.4. CL2 is between 0-0.8.

He has now started to swim around the tank!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

NO3 : way way high! ideal is below or equal to 40. 
NO2: HIGH! has to be 0.

have u checked for NH3? 

i suggest quick heavy water changes. till your readings are as follows.

NH3: 0
N02: 0 
NO3: <=40.


----------



## littleleeso (Aug 12, 2009)

I did a 60% water change roughly 3 hours ago and the readings were alot higher before that. They are coming down. I checked the NO3 and that why i did the big water change. Not sure what NH3 is as it isnt on the test strip. What is that for?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

NH3 is ammonia. u need this as well. suggest getting reagent/liquid test kits rather than strips.


----------



## littleleeso (Aug 12, 2009)

Okay thank u very much for your help today!! Very much appreciated!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Try getting the Master Test Kit from API. It is a liquid in a test tube system that works better than strips.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Keep changing water until both ammonia and nitrite are well in the 'safe range'. No matter what started your fish dying, they won't stop dying until you get the poisons out of the water.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Water changes till you're reading 0 ammon, 0 no2, trace no3

get master test kit api

Make sure your filter is running. tanks usually just don't spike like that unless something has changed. I.E. your filter died, lots of snails died, to much food, etc. etc. time for you to trouble shoot.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

API may not be available where leeso is...(UK maybe)
any quality test kit using liquid reagenats that test for the following..
ammonia
nitrite
nitrate
PH


----------



## Ceekay (Sep 12, 2009)

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: any trace of it below 40

means ur tank is cycled, which mean you wont see it uptil you built enough good bacteria to handle your bioload. keep up on your water changes.. and keep ammonia below .25 and nitrite also in the 1 range.. Water changes is key, also as everyone is suggesting liquid test kit are way better than the strip since, strip can give you inaccurate reading. goodluck


----------

